
Scalable graph database with Scylla and JanusGraph - rajman187
https://www.scylladb.com/2020/05/14/zeotap-a-graph-of-twenty-billion-ids-built-on-scylla-and-janusgraph/
======
rajman187
I've always been curious of Scylla after reading about the project--a total
re-write of most of Cassandra in C++. JanusGraph is the open-source fork of
TitanDB after the latter was acquired by DataStax and became known as
DSEGraph. Interesting write-up on the power of both to make a massively
scalable graph database.

